# Bin Laden's Head Stone



## Bax*

Just a small marker for all to remember him:


----------



## guner

Now thats some funy stuff there !!

Kind of the devils side of the footsteps in the sand thing.


----------



## proutdoors

That is AWESOME!


----------



## lifeisgood

I have this huge desire to go to the ocean and take a leak, knowing at some point it will meet up with him.


----------



## Huge29




----------



## Al Hansen

Have you heard about the new drink called a bin Laden ?? How do you make it ? Glad you asked........two shots and a splash. :O•-:


----------



## Bax*

Ha ha Al, I was just about to post the same thing (slightly different though)

Have you heard about the new drink they are serving at bars all around America now?

Its called the bin Laden. Its made of two shots and a splash of water!


----------



## Bax*

Do you think these were the virgins he got as his "reward"? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Bax* said:


> Do you think these were the virgins he got as his "reward"? :lol:


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -O>>- -O>>- -/O_- -/O_-


----------



## pkred

That was pretty good Bax. :lol:


----------



## longbow

This post really cracks me up. Good one Bax*!


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Bax, this would also kinda work:






Sorry, couldn't get it to embed for some reason.


----------



## Bax*

Wind In His Hair said:


> Bax, this would also kinda work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't get it to embed for some reason.


That just made my day! Good one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bax*

> "Thanking Obama for killing Bin Laden is like going into McDonalds and thanking Ronald McDonald for the hamburger. It's the guy cooking the burger that should get the credit, not the clown."


----------

